# VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! **photos added**



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG!*

This is the first Passat to be equipped with the DSG in the U.S. I believe. What's interesting is that I believe it's also the first application in a car with more than 350Nm of torque.


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_This is the first Passat to be equipped with the DSG in the U.S. I believe. What's interesting is that I believe it's also the first application in a car with more than 350Nm of torque.

lets hope they are all DSG automatics!


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

There are no pics of this special edition anywhere. Everyone is just using the VW press release. I thought that VW said real auto only for the CC?


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_There are no pics of this special edition anywhere. Everyone is just using the VW press release. I thought that VW said real auto only for the CC?

Lies! There are some pictures right here:
http://www.motivemagazine.com/...ition


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Lies! There are some pictures right here:
http://www.motivemagazine.com/...ition

Nice shots Stu








Love the CC Gold Coast interior







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That also looks like a Euro spec car.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (PUMA4kicks)*


----------



## ttan (Apr 29, 2007)

wow, love the exterior color. beautiful!


----------



## mikejb (Aug 31, 2005)

Autoblog had this to say about it also:
Volkswagen has used the occasion of this year's Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance to unveil its new CC Gold Coast edition. The most obvious change that sets the CC GC apart from more plebian CCs is the tri-coat paint – DuPont's light brown 'Pepe Pepper' to be specific, which reportedly has gold, brown and silver tones all mixed in for your ocular pleasure. Of course, such a high-end exterior color must be paired with an equally special interior hue, in this case it's leather done up Starbucks-style in 'Latte Macchiatto Cornsilk' with Bronze Piping on the seats and matching accents on the dash and door trim. Also on the docket are 19-inch propeller style wheels that fill the wheel arches rather nicely. A unique ground effects package rounds out the visual mods. Underhood is the familiar 3.6-liter TFSI engine with 280 horsepower and 265 lbs.-ft of torque mated to the automaker's stellar DSG double-clutch 6-speed automatic transmission. We know the regular CC is arriving this fall with a starting price tag around $27,000, but no details on the availability or pricing of the Gold Coast edition have been released yet.


_Modified by mikejb at 11:06 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_









Agreed. I bet the US version will not be that low...


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

That interior looks like it should be in a 60000+ car


----------



## Footprints (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Any idea of the price for the Gold Coast edition?


----------



## steezbox (Feb 6, 2007)

the 'golf coast' huh... I see what you did there Vortex








marisk


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Tourenwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tourenwagen* »_
Agreed. I bet the US version will not be that low...

thats exactly what i was thinking look you can only fit like 2 fingers in that thats way too low for stock vwoa standards.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks very nice.
From the rear angle, it has a '08 Mercedes-look to it...hmmm...


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (JIIP)*

the rear of this car sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif looks like a toyota http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









or this POS


----------



## HawaiianGetta (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (Maggiolone)*

Love the new style and direction VWOA is trying to go here. Very nice looks and interior setup but come on... What is the NA Spec version really going to look like?!?! Maybe another 4-6 inches taller and half the options as the Euro Spec version.








I still like the look of it though and can't wait to actually test drive one!!


----------



## 1.8Transporter (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the rear of this car sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif looks like a toyota http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









or this POS









QFT


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_









Really nice pic.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

I wonder if the 19 inchers will become avaliable!


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (boraIV333)*

I like it! And this would be the only car in VW's new line-up I would buy....


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (vwaudichris)*

Wow that car is sharp


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (Pelican18TQA4)*

I haven't been a huge fan of this car, but that color + ride height + wheels + body mods + its general lines = hawt!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (Pelican18TQA4)*

Although I complain about Vw's mis-use of the word Coupe' in connection to this car......super nice car none-the-less.
Best looking *sedan* out there 2008. SHARP!


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_









As much as I want to bash on VWOA I have to admit that I think that this looks stunning. BUT, I bet this is a Euro spec car and that by the time the US spec car is released (IF it's REALLY released) it will change and not be THIS.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_









This is the first time in my life I have ever been impressed by a gold car, and with tan interior no less. Either I'm getting old or thats just a beautiful shot and a beautiful car


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

Very suprised that VW is making this car (though in limited quantities). But I have to say its great looking, inside and out. Too bad the US version will be higher as previously noted. And will have amber reflectors somewhere on the front corner, and possibly red rear blinkers








Buick copied the Phaeton a while back, particularly on the tail end. The CC is just following the Phaeton's styling lead.


_Modified by paul_shark at 4:35 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (wolfsburgfanatic)*

I have a feeling it will come with 17" wheels, cloth interior, basic options for that 27 grand, oh and it wont look nearly as low, and they have to add those tacky US side markers http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
On the other hand if it really does look like good, maybe I will buy one


----------



## vw leben (May 17, 2008)

I think this will be overpriced when (if ever) released into the wild aka US. Unfortunatly following the same fate as the phaeton. Don't get me wrong, I like this car allot other than the four ugly doors that should be replaced with just two. What is up with VW not making a 2 dr other than the GTi, R32 and few golfs? Now the GTi comes with 4drs!!! And calling this a sport coupe??? LAME.


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (vw leben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Press Release* »_high-end tri-coat paint

CC owner: I'd like to fix this shopping cart scratch on the fender.
Body shop: That'll be $10,000.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

gay
vw used to make cars that looked like bricks
now they make cars that are just another brick.


_Modified by Trev0rBr at 6:00 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## r0x (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (Pelican18TQA4)*

wow the front end is so classy. the rear, however, i am not totally feeling....


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the rear of this car sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif looks like a toyota http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


I know, they're just alike! 









Seriously though, I too am not totally sold on the rear of it, but overall, it's pretty well done. The interior would work well in an Audi....or dare I say it, even a Bentley.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (Pelican18TQA4)*

the front lip looks a little busy, but other than that, she's a real beauty.. if they threw one of their new common rails in there, it'd be perfect


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (candela)*

Ya looks very nice. the back isnt as attractive though. I feel like vw has trouble designing the rear taillights on cars now of days, like the new mk6 golf, kinda copied from the toureg. and the mk5 isnt that great..guess they can't beat perfection (aka MK4!!!)







except for the artist prediction of the rear tailights on the 2009 2 door phaeton w12!


----------



## Mr.Jetta 2.0 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (clifborder4fm)*

nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ugly wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Tourenwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tourenwagen* »_
I bet the US version will not be that low...

thats what air bags are for


----------



## reflexsgolf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (dirtycountry)*

in my opinion, it reminds me of a Mercedes, style-wise, as for the saying that it starts in the $27k range..i HIGHLY doubt that. for a 3.6? that means ppl will stop buying loaded jettas which are almost at the same price..it most likely will be in the mid to high $30k i bet.


----------



## mk3evr6 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (reflexsgolf)*










Good job vw, they have always held on to creating new things. I think they did a good job with this one, nice but good bye peoples car!


----------



## mk3evr6 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (mk3evr6)*


----------



## Kreivi (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (Pelican18TQA4)*

Very nice. I like it more every time I see it. Although the base model obviously won't be quite that nice


----------



## Mr Mini (Apr 14, 2001)

What is the forecasted depreciation value for this Passat?


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Mini)*

hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ikers (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (ZippinVeeDub)*

this may be the only gold car i have said truly looks good.
I love it.


----------



## dj_dub (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (ikers)*

i think this car looks hot as ****! ...might be the next car for the Mrs...


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

Almost guranteed that the Gold Coast will cost around $45,000. The current Passat 3.6L starts around $38,000. Loaded they'll reach $45,000.
Any more info about those brakes, though?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Is this Passat CC Gold Coast Edition another Euro spec car that VWOA wont bring over?


----------



## RusselSimmons (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

thats a sexy car. love the look of it inside and out. to bad it will be out of my price range.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Great looking car.


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the rear of this car sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif looks like a toyota http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









or this POS










Some one here needs glasses or contacts... I agree that the rear of the CC is challenging to the eyes, but compare it to that?? come on is not THAT bad...
But from every other angel it looks hwat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green-T (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

I agree this is a beautiful car. VWoA has done a great job, 
I dont care much for the wheels though. I think the Samarkands would look better. 
The 300HP V6 Turbo thats coming for the new Audi A6, put that in this CC, that would make this a GREAT car.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: (Green-T)*

At last, a car from VW that's going to save me from buying an Audi when I grow up, bring it and I'll buy one.


----------



## tecknoquatt (Jul 2, 2004)

thats a good lookin dub


----------



## odwyerpw (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (candela)*

When looking at the directions VW is taking with the Passat, I always like to compare it to what Skoda is doing with the Superb. This page is in Spanish, but it has 30 or so photos.
http://www.motorspain.com/05-0...uperb
Stylewise, the Suberb takes the Passat platform and moves Luxury/Formal...the CC goes Luxury/Sport.








I love this photo...optional boat tail!








Looks like the gold coast passat cc will outclass the Superb this time.








Also appears they did away with the passthrough front seats for your feet and have an integrated footrest of sorts. So a little cost cutting there.












_Modified by odwyerpw at 10:24 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (clifborder4fm)*

The rear is definitely the weak point of the car. It looks like a Buick.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_Too bad the US version will be higher as previously noted. And will have amber reflectors somewhere on the front corner, and possibly red rear blinkers









Hmmm, you don't like amber signals in the front but you want them in the back?
WTF?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (reflexsgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflexsgolf* »_in my opinion, it reminds me of a Mercedes, style-wise, as for the saying that it starts in the $27k range..i HIGHLY doubt that. for a 3.6? that means ppl will stop buying loaded jettas which are almost at the same price..it most likely will be in the mid to high $30k i bet.

No one said $27K for the 3.6. It's for the 2.0T base MSRP.


----------



## ShockerWorthy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (candela)*

Buying one.


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (odwyerpw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *odwyerpw* »_When looking at the directions VW is taking with the Passat, I always like to compare it to what Skoda is doing with the Superb. This page is in Spanish, but it has 30 or so photos.


The rear of the Superb looks so 1990's. The interior is so gorgeous, though. Especially in a dark grey and/or black option.


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (candela)*

i like it. i think it's sharp and i hope vw keeps giving the US cars such as this one. i don't like the gold color at all, so i hope to see some other colors come out of the stable.


----------



## ttan (Apr 29, 2007)

i love those rims


----------



## audiodfl (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (ttan)*

I think its a nice change. Something clean, and well sexy. 
With that said, I made this with one of the photos.


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (audiodfl)*

Drool over those brakes!


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

in love with that color.. wow.


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

if it comes in a 6 speed manual, i would trade my r32 for it


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (eliotkb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eliotkb* »_if it comes in a 6 speed manual, i would trade my r32 for it

looks like you'll be keeping your R.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (nicoli)*

Im Very Impressed








G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk3evr6)*



mk3evr6 said:


> QUOTE]
> Ill take a white one with blk interior and brushed aluminum instead of wood and don't forget the 4motion and the 6 speed trans
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arawak420 (Dec 7, 2004)

looks like they are taking bmw and benz to a new level to make this crossbred vw.
i like it, but would prefer a station wagon version.. 
this looks like the car i couldnt figure out during the olympics


----------



## makeluvtomyvw (Jun 8, 2007)

thats hot i think i just blew my load


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (makeluvtomyvw)*

I think it would look even hotter with an OEM set of SLR wheels...


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (makeluvtomyvw)*

i like the car.shame it will probably not look anything like that when it reaches the dealer in the usa.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

That's a nice looking car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (Pelican18TQA4)*

Love it! First VDubb I can remember that does not have that 4X4 look we've all come to "love". Let's hope the US version will look the same.


----------



## dr.pepperuwm (Nov 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This model will be called the, CC GC


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (argh32)*

you can expect a bump in ride height for US models. Some kind of amber reflector in the front and the rear tails to use a red blinker (cheaper for vw to just stick to what they've already screwed up). The 27k version will probably come with 17's, cloth interior, regular old auto trans and 2.0t. The CC with the 3.6 optioned the way they state will probably be touching 40k..which is a shame.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (dub_IN)*

How about another real world one


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

ewwww...


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (GotEuroCorrado)*

I'd have to see it on level ground but in that pic above the rear reminds me of a ford taurus.


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (veedublvr)*

Ver;y nice!


----------



## csmab (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (vwnb99)*

The real life photos do not look nearly as nice as the mocked up VW photos. I am always disappoint when I see any new VW in real life after viewing their wonderful press photos. They want to jack up the ride height of all US models as if these are 4x4 off road cars. Give me a break. In all of their photos and models at the car shows they always lower them. Even if you watch any of the Jetta commercials you will notice that the vehicle has a lower ride height. How can BMW build US spec. cars with minimal gap between the top of the tire and fender but VW can't? Even the competition in Japan does a better job. VW makes you go after market to by kits to lower the ride hight to make it look half way acceptable. I think I will have to pass on the CC.


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (dub_IN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_IN* »_I'd have to see it on level ground but in that pic above the rear reminds me of a ford taurus. 

Exactly....
Looks funky from that angle...


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: VWoA debuts CC Gold Coast Edition at Pebble Beach...with DSG! (csmab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csmab* »_The real life photos do not look nearly as nice as the mocked up VW photos. I am always disappoint when I see any new VW in real life after viewing their wonderful press photos. They want to jack up the ride height of all US models as if these are 4x4 off road cars. Give me a break. In all of their photos and models at the car shows they always lower them. Even if you watch any of the Jetta commercials you will notice that the vehicle has a lower ride height. How can BMW build US spec. cars with minimal gap between the top of the tire and fender but VW can't? Even the competition in Japan does a better job. VW makes you go after market to by kits to lower the ride hight to make it look half way acceptable. I think I will have to pass on the CC.

the ride height is for bumper impact regulations. bmw's generally come with bigger wheels that fill the wheel wells more and also raises the car slightly higher.


----------

